# Substitute For Malt



## deckedoutdaz (23/2/08)

Hi All....

any ideas on a substitute for victory malt?

I'm making a oatmeal stout using 2 row, chocolate malt, roasted malt, crystal 80 and roasted rolled oats...

would it make a lot of difference if i used extra 2 row??

Daz


----------



## Ross (23/2/08)

deckedoutdaz said:


> Hi All....
> 
> any ideas on a substitute for victory malt?
> 
> ...



Hi Daz,

Try amber malt...

Cheers Ross


----------



## deckedoutdaz (23/2/08)

Thanks Ross......


----------

